# Hive Overwintering Fools - Challenge 2013/2014



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Colleen...I set up a row but there was no open space for # of hives through to jan 4 alive. Can you check that function? Thanks


----------



## Colleen O. (Jun 5, 2012)

WBVC said:


> Colleen...I set up a row but there was no open space for # of hives through to jan 4 alive. Can you check that function? Thanks


 Right now the spreadsheet is set up to calculate the total number of hives alive through April 1st (I think you write your dates like Europe does? the day then month versus the month then day?) When you fill out your hive numbers for what was alive November 1st it automatically puts the total in that column. If you record a hive loss it automatically subtracts that loss. If I record using my smartphone I have to refresh to see the calculation work. Would you prefer I take the end date off that column for the sake of early reporting? When I looked at what you added it looked fine, showing 20 hives and no losses yet. Let me know if you still see an issue!

Just a note, I have a thread on this on the Bee Forum and that is where most people have been reporting and where I plan to post the ending stats. I know someone linked this version in the forum today and I do check it once in a while, no big deal. I just posted this one here because I wanted to make sure the Warre keepers knew about it and that they were welcome to join us.


----------



## Justin Trout (Apr 22, 2013)

I am getting ready to update my section on the spread sheet. 4 hives 1 dead so far of apparent starvation. All bees were down in each cell. Weird part is there was probably a good 50 lbs of honey elsewhere in the hive as well as sugar blocks in the top. I am guessing the winter was too cold for the cluster to relocate.


----------

